# Stuff for the December Meeting



## Rob Tetrazona

I can bring the following for donations to the club (need to see interest to bring them):

Water Sprite - 1 bunch
Anachris - 1 or 2 bunches
Baby Narrow & Broad Leaf Java Ferns - 1 dozen or less

I have some Glosso for TheLoachGuy.

Black Skirt Tetras - 6 for $5 - I have tons
Black Neon Tetras - 10 for $10 - Only have 10 - Erik get 1st dibs
Pristella Tetras - 10 for $10 - Only have 10
Red Cherry Shrimp - $2 each

Everything is homegrown.


----------



## Troy McClure

I'll waive first dibs on the black neons...I thought they were regular tetras.

I should be able to bring some Bolbitis, Hyrophila sunset, and some others. I'll have to check and see what I have available.

If anybody else has some glosso, I know Scott needs a bunch.


----------



## TheLoachGuy

i'll vouch for the black skirt tetras.. Those are nice fish! Doing quite well in my tank atm!

EDIT

just saw the glosso comment.. THANKS!!


----------



## Rob Tetrazona

I don't have a bunch of glosso, but I will have some to get a tank started. This stuff grows fast. I brought Scott some to the auction, but never saw him.


----------



## TheLoachGuy

Yeah. You dont need much of it to get a start.. With the right lighting you can get a tankload of it.


----------



## Troy McClure

I only need enough for half of a 10gal, but now that I think about it, I have a 6x6" mat of HC floating in my 85gal...I should probably use that instead of glosso since this tank is going to be little to no maintenance, 25% monthly WCs, low ferts, medium light, no filter or heater, etc. etc.

Does anybody have a little hairgrass they could spare?


----------



## allen

Troy McClure said:


> Does anybody have a little hairgrass they could spare?


I can bring some to the meeting.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona

I wouldn't mind trying out some hairgrass if you have a little bit to spare.


----------



## reiverix

I'm seriously thinking about coming along to the meeting. I think the prospects of a Columbus plant club are not looking good, probably because this club is so well organized and structured.

So if I make it I could bring along...

N.L. ludwigia
Hygro corombosa
Italian val
Tiger lotus
N.L. Java fern

And maybe (if I have enough for cuttings)

Ludwigia Glandulosa
Purple cabomba
Anubias nana petite
Rotala magenta
Giant hygro


Matt, I'm still not sure about the rotala. I bought it as magenta but you were right in saying doesn't have the same look. More like rotala orange/red, even under HO T5s. It's not like the true macranda I used to keep. How's your's growing?


----------



## MatPat

reiverix said:


> I'm seriously thinking about coming along to the meeting. I think the prospects of a Columbus plant club are not looking good, probably because this club is so well organized and structured.


Hopefully you can make it. It will be nice to meet you. Maybe you can carpool with a few other Columbus folks!



reiverix said:


> Matt, I'm still not sure about the rotala. I bought it as magenta but you were right in saying doesn't have the same look. More like rotala orange/red, even under HO T5s. It's not like the true macranda I used to keep. How's your's growing?


The Rotala is definately not magenta. Mine is not coloring up yet very well and remains an orangish color also. I'm really starting to think this may be R. macrandra 'variegated' but the color doesn't look right for that one either. I think I will put a few stems in my 75g (it's currently in my 50g under 6700K lamps) and see if it colors up by the meeting. The 9325K lamps will make it look more red if it is the regular R. macrandra


----------



## reiverix

If anyone from Columbus is going I'd be grateful to tag along. On the other hand I'm willing to pick up some folks and do the driving. I'm in Hilliard.


----------



## Troy McClure

Hey John, it would be great to see you and Gino at the meeting. I think we'll have to see how things unfold with the club(s) but I know you and a couple other folks up there have some great info about plants that I would love to document, like the super high GH you were telling me about. We can talk about that at the meeting though...


----------



## Troy McClure

Anybody interested in lava rock?


----------



## MatPat

Troy McClure said:


> Anybody interested in lava rock?


How big are the pieces? I may be able to use a few to tie some moss onto.


----------



## Troy McClure

I have two 40lbs pieces from which you can chip whatever you'd like. I'll bring some of the chips I already have as well.


----------



## MatPat

Troy McClure said:


> I have two 40lbs pieces from which you can chip whatever you'd like. I'll bring some of the chips I already have as well.


That's some large pieces of Lava Rock! Where did you get them? Makes me wonder how they will work in an African Cichlid tank covered in moss. Now If I hadn't recently given all of my moss away


----------



## Troy McClure

Not to worry, Matty...I'll be bringing some moss, though I'm still uncertain what species it is. My guess is either Taiwan or Singapore.

Here is my updated list:

one big red rubin......going to allen
moss (taiwan or singapore)......going to matt
narrow leaf java fern......going to allen
bolbitis......a little bit going to matt
lava rock......going to matt
blyxa japonica......going to allen

If anybody wants to claim something now, I'll put your name on the bag.


----------



## MatPat

Put my name on the rock. I don't know if I will want it all and I'll probably be willing to share it also  You can sign me up for the moss also. I think the Africans will be fine with it, if I ever get the tank up and running that is. I'm probably good for a small bit of the Bolbitis too...


----------



## allen

I'd like to claim the blyxa japonica and narrow leaf java fern if no one else has.


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry

Does anyone have some Co2 washers they can spare? I ordered some and they sent Beer washers not Co2...the rubber didn't hold up will. If no one has any I will replace my order...but I really don't want to wait.

I have water sprite at this point.


----------



## MatPat

I thought you ordered nylon washers?

I will try and get to the Welding Shop tomorrow and pick up a few nylon washers for you. No guarantees but I will do my best


----------



## Troy McClure

I could use a handful of washers as well, Matt.


----------



## JRJ

Erik,

Do you want the needle valve? See my response to your post.

-Russ


----------



## MatPat

The washers run about a buck each...I will see how many they have in stock.


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry

I did order some, but they sent the wrong thing. I installed them because they were similar in size...but they broke apart while in use.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona

Troy McClure said:


> If anybody wants to claim something now, I'll put your name on the bag.


I would like some smaller lava rocks, if you could spare some.

Do you want me to bring that 4 track?


----------



## Troy McClure

Rob - I'll be bringing two large pieces of lava rock. If Matt has a sledgehammer, you guys can take whatever you'd like. Bring the 4-track...I don't know if anybody is going to be giving a presentation, but it'd be best to have it on hand just in case. I'll be bringing a wireless mic and some cables, and I think Matt will have his digital camcorder available.

Matt - What tape format does your camera take?


----------



## JRJ

I can bring some clippings of Hygrophila corymbosa "angustifolia" if wanted. Let me know by posting here.

-Russ


----------



## Troy McClure

I'll be bringing some petite nana.


----------



## MatPat

I'd be interested in a Petite Nana also  Are you keeping track of my tab or do we want to work out a trade on the Reactor 1000 I've been holding for you?


----------



## Troy McClure

I wasn't really keeping track, but that might work. The one piece of lava rock alone cost me ~$23. I figured people would give to the club whatever they felt was fair.

Do you still have Scott's Excel? He won't be able to make it but I'll drop it off at his house on the way home from the meeting, or I'll leave it at my parent's house and my sister can take it to him.

Has anybody heard from CincyCichlids lately?


----------



## MatPat

Troy McClure said:


> Do you still have Scott's Excel? He won't be able to make it but I'll drop it off at his house on the way home from the meeting, or I'll leave it at my parent's house and my sister can take it to him.


The Excel is long gone! Scott was supposed to pick that up at the GCAS Fall Auction in September, or was it October? I never heard from him about it so I sold it to someone else 

I haven't heard from Chris in a few days now...


----------



## Troy McClure

I may be a half hour late to the meeting. I just found out today that one of my friend's dad, Tom Mooney, died and the funeral is tomorrow morning at 11.


BTW - Allen, I'm sorry but I couldn't find any Blyxa. I have a ton of plants for everybody...lots of bolbitis, ferns, sunset hygro, etc.


----------



## TheLoachGuy

I'll be a bit late too. Bringing my eldest boy as well.. I dont think I'll have a formal presentation ready for this meeting. I can bring some of my equipment and supplies though.


----------

